# Kleines Quizspiel



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mit-Buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte die Idee für Folgendes Spiel:

Der erste stellt eine Frage(jeglicher Form- Ja/nein, multiple choice, etc), die anderen Antworten. 
Der Fragesteller gibt bescheid wenn eine Antwort richtig ist, 
und derjenige der sie als 1. richtig beantwortet hat, stellt die Nächste.

Immer wenn eine Frage "fertig" ist wird gezählt wieviele falsche Antworten genannt wurden,
bevor richtig geantwortet wurde.
Das Ergebnis wird dann in Folgenden Counter eingetragen:

Fragen bisher beantwortet(fbb: ) X Gesamte Falschantworten(gfa: ) Y

Dieser Counter wird nach jeder Frage weitergezählt.

*Regeln:*
 -Google erst benutzen wenn länger als 3 Stunden keiner 
             die Antwort wusste und es schon Falschantworten gibt.
            -Der Fragesteller bestätigt ob die Antwort korrekt ist.

*Ziel:* 
Die Falschantworten sollten immer weniger sein, als die Anzahl gestellter Fragen bisher.(fbb>gfa)
             -falls es mehr Falschantworten als gestellte Fragen gibt, ist es Ziel wieder weniger
              dieser als Fragen gesamt zu haben.(fbb < gfa ---> fbb > gfa)

Nehmt euch Zeit es zu verstehen, falls es euch verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Dann mal los mit was leichtem als Test:

fbb: 0   gfa: 0

Grenzt Frankreich an Deutschland?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja.
Wird wohl richtig sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normal müsste ich jetzt auf Reaktion warten, da ich es aber 100% weiß nächste Frage:


Ist 9 eine Primzahl?


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2009)

Nein.
Darf man nur Ja/Nein Fragen stellen oder wie?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Is auch richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Nurnoch den Counter bei dir ergänzen.

(@ tabuno:Jegliche Fragen, eben wie ein Quiz^^, editiert)


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Da keine neue Frage:

Wie lautet der Mona-lisa-code?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Da keine neue Frage:
> 
> Wie lautet der Mona-lisa-code?




Meinst du damit das, was sich im "Davinci-Code" hinter dem Bild der Mona-Lisa verbirgt?


( fbb:2  gfa:0)


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

ich meine, was ich meine. Wie lautet der Mona Lisa Code? 60-90-60 oder 2748249 oder 335599 oder wie?


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Bitte auflösen, das weiß wohl keiner. Selbst Google spuckt unter "Mona Lisa Code" nur Müll aus. Von sowas hab ich auch noch nie was gehört und mit der Dan Brown Welle wurde ja alles Rund um Davinci auseinander genommen. Is wohl ein fall für Galileo Mystery.

Also ich hab hier  einige Zahlen zu dem Bild die ich mal ohne Beschreibung poste, vieleicht is ja zufällig eins Richtig.

1503&#8211;1505
76,8-53
15-1452-2-1519

hm schade, war wohl nix richtig. naja
1503&#8211;1505   ist die zeit die davinci brauchte zum malen
76,8-53        sind die maße des bildes XD
15-1452-2-1519 is geburts und todestag von davinci  wobie ich dne monat rausgenommen hab.


----------



## Soladra (30. Oktober 2009)

LOOOOL! Ich lös umhalber auf... und stell ne noch fiesere Frage!


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Meinst du damit das, was sich im "Davinci-Code" hinter dem Bild der Mona-Lisa verbirgt?
> 
> 
> ( fbb:2  gfa:0)


Editiere doch den Counter oben in den Originalpost. Hier im Thread geht das doch total unter. Außerdem finde ich, klingt "FBB" und "GFA" irgendwie komisch. Wie wärst mit "Fragen gesamt: X" und "Antworten falsch: Y"?


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> LOOOOL! Ich lös umhalber auf... und stell ne noch fiesere Frage!



Dann ma bidde lösen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab nur ne ganz banale Idee, und danach wäre der Mona Lisa Code

6-666-66-2-1-555-444-7777-2


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommst du afu den Code?
Mona lisa im Handy eingetippt?
müsste hin kommen^^


----------



## Soladra (2. November 2009)

Sry Rechner war unerreichbar.
83 9 6 2

Das Gesicht der Mona Lisa Drückz zu 83% Glück aus: Dazu 9% verachtung, 6% Angst und 2 % Zorn.


Neue Frage: Wo liegt das Größte Riff der Erde und wie heißt es?


----------



## Beckenblockade (2. November 2009)

> Das Gesicht der Mona Lisa Drückz zu 83% Glück aus: Dazu 9% verachtung, 6% Angst und 2 % Zorn.


Wenn ich dann noch fragen dürfte, woher du das hast - und wo diese These als Mona Lisa Code betitelt wird?

Das größte Riff der Erde ist das Great Barrier Reef, welches in Australien liegt.


----------



## Andoral1990 (2. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sry Rechner war unerreichbar.
> 83 9 6 2
> 
> Das Gesicht der Mona Lisa Drückz zu 83% Glück aus: Dazu 9% verachtung, 6% Angst und 2 % Zorn.
> ...



Son blödsinn hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Damit meine ich nicht dich aber denjenigen der das "ausgerechnet" hat. Wie man auch immer ausrechnet oder ermittelt zu wieviel % man eine Emotion ausdrückt. Klingt nach Galileo mystery ninveau.

Und ne Quelle dafür hätte ich dann auch gerne noch.

@ Beckenblockade stell ne neue Frage damit wir schnell Abstand zu dem Unsinn gewinnen.


----------

